

ENCRYPTION BLOCKING IS OCCURRING TODAY AND THE PROPOSED RULES WOULD Not STOP IT [pdf] - AnthonyMouse
https://s3.amazonaws.com/s3.documentcloud.org/documents/1312218/golden-frog-comments-fcc-gn-14-28-final.pdf

======
dking1525
"Users are not receiving the open, neutral, and uninterrupted service to which
the Commission says they are entitled."

------
AnthonyMouse
TL;DR: Some mobile ISPs are doing a man in the middle on SMTP connections and
stripping out STARTTLS. The FCC's proposed rules wouldn't prohibit this (even
though they clearly ought to).

